# mini diansheng



## pascoe254 (Nov 10, 2009)

i was thinking of getting a mini diansheng.
does anyone have experience with it?
does the paint chip quickly?
thanks in advance for help.


----------



## Weston (Nov 10, 2009)

Ellos son buenos.

I have no idea why I'm typing in spanish.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 10, 2009)

they are good?


----------



## pascoe254 (Nov 10, 2009)

ha yea ellos son buenos=they are good.
glad i speak some spanish ha


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 10, 2009)

They're great.
The paint does scratch pretty fast, and it does start to look kinda bad.
4x4 stickers fit perfectly.

I've found that jigaloo works well on them.
In comparison to CRC. Unless you live in an region which doesn't have those.


----------



## pascoe254 (Nov 10, 2009)

eastsheen 4x4?
and yea i live in texas,do they sell jigaloo around here cause i always used crc that my dad used to keep around the house.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 10, 2009)

WOOT Texas Cubers!!!!! are you going to the austin comp?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 10, 2009)

pascoe254 said:


> eastsheen 4x4?
> and yea i live in texas,do they sell jigaloo around here cause i always used crc that my dad used to keep around the house.



Howdy fellow Texan. 

We don't have Jigaloo here, but if you really want it then you can order it online. I would recommend just getting some more CRC.


----------



## Weston (Nov 10, 2009)

Yo tengo tres mini Dianshengs
and CRC works great for them.

lolspanglish


----------



## pascoe254 (Nov 10, 2009)

yea texans are great!!
sadly no im not.
and yea cause it did work great on other cubes.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh weird, they don't sell jigaloo in Texas. 0:

I live in Georgia, which is kinda south, so I'm a little surprised.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 10, 2009)

I live in Texas, and I got Jig-a-Loo online for like 5 bucks


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 10, 2009)

^ 5 bucks?
Fjkafjdas. I just went out to a store a few hours ago and bought it for that much.
If shipping is included (I assume it wasn't), thats a bargain. D:


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 10, 2009)

While I like my mini DS, I like my mini C and mini QJ a lot more. Mini DS is good but IMO there are better mini cubes.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 10, 2009)

Weston said:


> Yo tengo tres mini Dianshengs
> and CRC works great for them.
> 
> lolspanglish



me gusta jig-a-loo.


----------



## pascoe254 (Nov 10, 2009)

well im just gonna stick with crc.
havnt really seen or heard about minic's or qj's?
well ima check them out.
might just buy one of each ,was gonna buy 2 dianshengs anyway.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 10, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> While I like my mini DS, I like my mini C and mini QJ a lot more. Mini DS is good but IMO there are better mini cubes.



i prefer my maru mini


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 10, 2009)

pascoe254 said:


> well im just gonna stick with crc.
> havnt really seen or heard about minic's or qj's?
> well ima check them out.
> might just buy one of each ,was gonna buy 2 dianshengs anyway.



Yea mini c is 5 bucks mini qj is 4. Might as well try em all.


----------



## pascoe254 (Nov 10, 2009)

sounds like a plan.
best place to buy all?


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 10, 2009)

pascoe254 said:


> sounds like a plan.
> best place to buy all?



cubeforyou.com

Cant get the maru mini there but you can get the other 3


----------



## arckuss123 (Nov 10, 2009)

The mini dian sheng are good but the painted stickers arent.
I would still recommend them. There worth it.


----------



## Truncator (Nov 10, 2009)

Me gustan Mini Dianshengs.

Tengo Jig-a-loo que compro en Texas :\


----------



## Owen (Nov 10, 2009)

They turn good, but the color scheme is annoying, and red and orange are impossible to tell apart in low light. The center caps come of easily, and can be tightened and loosened.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Nov 10, 2009)

they are great, i got mine from e-bay for 1 cent, and shipping was 5.99, fail 

i used it for making a home made 2x2 , video is there at youtube if you like to see how it moves (i showed brief at beginning of video)

thrawst has a video too, check it out


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 11, 2009)

Anthony said:


> pascoe254 said:
> 
> 
> > eastsheen 4x4?
> ...



Hmm, my neighborhood Home Depot has jig-a-loo (I'm in San Antonio)


----------



## ianini (Nov 11, 2009)

I love my mini-d. its so smooth and fits in my pocket.


----------



## pascoe254 (Nov 11, 2009)

well dang wished i lived by san antonio.
well im ordering 1 of each mini from cube4you on thursady.
all together will be about 13 plus like 11 for shippin.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mine turns lightning fast, even without any lubrication since I got it. The corner cutting is not so great, so lockups occur while turning a side prior to about a 60 degree turn. In other words, mine can't really cut more than one cubie. Also the paint scratches up quickly and the red and orange are virtually the same shade in any room that isn't perfectly lit.


----------



## pascoe254 (Nov 11, 2009)

well im getting new stickers for my eastsheen 4x4 and i heard there cubies are the same size so i will order and extra set for when paint begins to chip.

p.s off topic but just solved square-1 for first time!so ummm yay!


----------



## shelley (Nov 11, 2009)

I've found the mini Dianshengs are great for OH cubing if you have small hands. They also come pre-lubed so you don't even have to bother with lubing them if you don't want to. The paint does chip off quickly with heavy use (particularly on the blue side), but 4x4 stickers fit.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Mini Dianshengs*

Mini Dianshengs are smaller than an Eastsheen 2x2, it locks up a little, but after lubrication with CRC sillicone, it cuts corners well and doent lock up as much. Very nice for one- handed solving. The paint will chip after much use. And the blue and grean colors are very close and EXTREMELY hard to distunguish from.


----------

